# Older Mac Pro search engine removal



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks in advance. I have an older Mac Pro. My friends kids were using it the other day and downloaded a game. Now a search engine called home.arcadespotgames.com has taken over my browsers (Chrome, Firefox). Please advise on removal of this item.

Mac OS X
10.6.8

Model Name:	Mac Pro
Model Identifier:	MacPro1,1
Processor Name:	Dual-Core Intel Xeon
Processor Speed:	2.66 GHz
Number Of Processors:	2
Total Number Of Cores:	4
L2 Cache (per processor):	4 MB
Memory:	2 GB
Bus Speed:	1.33 GHz
Boot ROM Version:	MP11.005C.B08
SMC Version (system):	1.7f10


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You likely have some Malware installed.

This program should help, and it is free: https://www.malwarebytes.com/mac/


----------

